# 9.9 prop



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You run by yourself or fully loaded ? 

Empty and light 8 - 8.5 should do it 3 blade Upgrade to 15hp and you can push an 11 pitch with a light load ...

Dave


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

wat about a 4 blade with 2 people in the same boat 
15 hp wat pitch?


----------

